# Upgrade - 3x 7970 EK Blocks cooled with both 1260 & 360mm Rads. Pics & Data inc



## Stu @ MSD (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Guys,
I am new to the forum and wasnt sure what first post to make, so I figured out it may as well be this one...

I have been taking my cooling to its final step this weekend so thought it may be of interest for folks to have a bit of a reference topic as to how a few things work out.

*The system:*
*Case:* Corsair Obsidian 800D
*Mobo:* Asus Maximus Extreme IV - Z
*CPU:* Intel Core i7-2600K @ 4.8ghz
*GPU:* 3 x Sapphire Radeon 7970's running standard clocks _(for now)_
*RAM:* 16GB of Corsair Vengeance 1866MHz
*HDD:* 2x OCZ Vertex 3 Sata 6 SSD
*PSU:* XFX Pro 1250w Black gamer Edition

*Cooling & Monitoring*
*CPU Block:* EK Supreme HF Plexi EN
*Radiator:* 1 x EK Coolstream XT 360mm Copper Fins - Single Circuit
*Reservoir:* XSPC Acrylic Dual 5.25 with pump inside
*Pumps:* Alphacool VPP655 - D5 Pump
*Rad Fans:* 3 x Scythe Gentle Typhoon 1850RPM - AP15s.
*Case Fans:* 3x Corsair 140mm fans.
*Coolant:* Feser Aqua - Ultra Pure Water 

Ok,
So what I propose to do is as follows:


  Run the NEW Aida64's system stability test for 10mins as it is now and got a screenshot.
 Install my new radiator and fans and repeated the test and got another screenshot to see what the extra cooling area does for the CPU (if anything).
 Installed my EK waterblocks on the 7970's and again, repeated the exact same 10min test.
 Run the same test again, but with no fans. (Passive)
 
The radiator being added is a Phobya Extreme Supernova 1260.
The 4 x 200mm fans being installed on it are the Cooler Master MegaFlow 200

If anyone has any usefull comments or suggestions I would love to hear them.


----------



## Stu @ MSD (Mar 19, 2012)

*The first test is done and came out as follows.*







As you can see, the CPU is being looked after very well with room ambients of 22C, and the 7970's core and VRM's are having a hell of a time, although its worth noting they never get quite that hot after an hour on battlefield, so god knows what Aida64 does to them!? One things for sure, it draws some power, its the ONLY test I have that gets these carsd that hot and draws over 1KW from the outlet! 

Some pictures of the progress... _


200mm fans fitted to backplate.





3x EK 7970 blocks.





This rad is as big as my 24" monitor. LOL





2x 140mm NB pro fans to upgrade the 2 in my case while I am at it.





The missus helping me dry up a water spillage when I spat my dummy out. 





Random parts shot.





The first card coming apart.





Ready for the block.





Block fitted.





Backplate fitted.





Dont wanna slip with a screwdriver round here!





3 cards ready to be fitted with bridge and links.





1st link fitted.





All built up and ready to install. Shockingly heavy.










The Loop. Not totally happy with this as its a bit untidy, will renew later.





*More testing pics soon...*







_


----------



## Stu @ MSD (Mar 19, 2012)

Had a small issue with Aida in as much as, I liked it so much I bought it, but the *beta* i dumbly downloaded it doesnt seem to recognise my 3rd card! Damn thing. 

Still, 
Got it all up and running and did some testing with heaven V3 / 3dmark11 etc and all seems to be working and benching as it should, so I have proceeded.

This test was run exactly the same as before, Aida 64 stability test for ten mins with fans all at full speed, and identical screenshots taken, so here we have it...
To say I am happy with the results is a huge understatement!








So, with such great results I figured the ultimate test was in order. *No fans* in the system running at all. 
Totally passive and, more interestingly, SILENT.






Please note:
I havent made it clear that this system has retained the EK 360mm rad in the roof as well, so I have a LOT of rad surface area. And its working. 

*Some almost final images...*


----------



## Stu @ MSD (Mar 19, 2012)

The Aquaero system controller is now programmed as follows:

If the 1260 radiator inlet temp reaches 27 degrees fire up the 200mm fans at 20% speed. 
This then ramps up at 20% every 1 degree until 30degrees at which point they run full speed.

If the water outlet into the reservoir sees 30 degrees water temps, we can assume the 1260 alone isnt dropping temps enough so the 3x scythe AP15s on the 360mm rad fire up at 20% but this time go to 50% at 31 degrees, 75% at 32 and full speed at 33 degrees.

The case fans both follow a similar curve, aiming to keep the case ambients below 28C.






All in all I am VERY happy, and for anyone interested in fan noise, the 200mm's really are silent unless you are within 12" of them.
The AP15s arent though. LOL


----------



## BrettRuthnam (Mar 19, 2012)

My word, this is awesome. Well done man, thumbs up


----------



## Stu @ MSD (Mar 19, 2012)

BrettRuthnam said:


> My word, this is awesome. Well done man, thumbs up



Thank you mate, appreciate that.


----------



## Kreij (Mar 19, 2012)

Very nice.
If you don't mind me asking, how much money do you have sunk in this rig?


----------



## Stu @ MSD (Mar 19, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Very nice.
> If you don't mind me asking, how much money do you have sunk in this rig?



Thank you.
Dont know to be honest. I dont add it up until I have finished the project because doing silly things like that tend to bring an end to great projects. LOL


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 19, 2012)

That is awesome!!1!111!!!!

Don't forget to fill out your system specs at this link its on the left side.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/usercp.php


----------



## Stu @ MSD (Mar 19, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> That is awesome!!1!111!!!!
> 
> Don't forget to fill out your system specs at this link its on the left side.



Thanks, didnt know that was there, have filled it in.


----------



## Kreij (Mar 19, 2012)

You also have to make sure that dropdown in "Show System Specs" is set to yes ... and then save. Otherwise no one can see your specs.


----------



## Darkleoco (Mar 19, 2012)

My god the cooling you have is so extreme it pains me to think of your idle temps compared to load temps. O_O


----------



## Stu @ MSD (Mar 19, 2012)

Kreij said:


> You also have to make sure that dropdown in "Show System Specs" is set to yes ... and then save. Otherwise no one can see your specs.



Doh... fixed. Thanks.



Darkleoco said:


> My god the cooling you have is so extreme it pains me to think of your idle temps compared to load temps. O_O



She stays cool and is passive during 90% of use.


----------



## Stu @ MSD (Mar 22, 2012)

Well, I guess for now its finished.
Cpu is now running 4.9ghz stable with the cards at 1200 GPU & 1575 Ram.


































*Max recorded power draw now is...*






Have really enjoyed building this, but now my CPU is holidng back the GPU's so its time to bide my time and await the outcome of the latest IVY bridge hardware.... then, I guess we start again, but for now, I am going to get some benchmarks done.


----------



## Moatsim (Mar 22, 2012)

wow.. that is a mad mad mad mad rig


----------



## BrettRuthnam (Mar 26, 2012)

Any particular reason the Aquaero displays a date of 2009/01/01, were you too lazy to adjust it ?


----------



## Phusius (Mar 26, 2012)

Very impressive.  I like mine better though for overall stability, electricity bill, and leaping cats.  xD


----------



## Phusius (Mar 26, 2012)

also, surprised your missus lets you build such machines.  xD  "but honey I wanted to go to Paris for a couple weeks this summer"  hehe


----------



## lowrider_05 (Mar 26, 2012)

Hmmmm nice setup but im begining to worry if my 760 watt PSU is enough for my two unlocked and OC´d 6950´s and my OC´d FX 8120, ok you have 3 cards but the 7970 is less consuming than a 6950. i should buy a Wattcounter myself.


----------



## Stu @ MSD (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks for the replies and kind comments guys, appreciate them. 



BrettRuthnam said:


> Any particular reason the Aquaero displays a date of 2009/01/01, were you too lazy to adjust it ?



Yep - lazy. 
Changed it eventually, but it just wasnt important compared to the hundreds of other toys it has. LOL


----------

